# Shaun Foggett 'croc man'



## mattsdragons (Jul 6, 2009)

hi all

just curious really if Shaun Foggett is on here or anyone knows how/were to contact him or is croc zoo?


----------



## bloodpython22 (Feb 19, 2010)

mattsdragons said:


> hi all
> 
> just curious really if Shaun Foggett is on here or anyone knows how/were to contact him or is croc zoo?


Www.crocodilesoftheworld.com. . I have his mobile number but not going to give it out on a open forum


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2011)

I would love to go and see his collection


----------



## gibbus (Jan 23, 2011)

Does anyone of a copy of the show crocman. I live in Canada and would like to see it.

Thanks


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

sorry never hear of him!


----------



## potter556 (Jul 11, 2008)

Jaggers said:


> I would love to go and see his collection


 
Got to agree with you there mate, have sky+ him now so got a few to watch.
I know from the one I saw today he is in oxfordshire so cant wait to find out more and maybe have a visit on his next public open day


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2011)

potter556 said:


> Got to agree with you there mate, have sky+ him now so got a few to watch.
> I know from the one I saw today he is in oxfordshire so cant wait to find out more and maybe have a visit on his next public open day


 
I wish i recoreded it, I am booking the next public open day off work so I can go down


----------



## mattsdragons (Jul 6, 2009)

bloodpython22 said:


> Www.crocodilesoftheworld.com. . I have his mobile number but not going to give it out on a open forum


sorry, i ment contact his zoo or him through his zoo


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

the link's wrong, it's .co.uk not .com Crocodiles of the World - Dedicated to crocodiles and their conservation

the phone number is on that page.


----------



## pauls_reptiles (Apr 5, 2010)

here you go , its open in march.

*Visit the centre and meet the crocs!*

*Crocodiles of the World is open to education providers, clubs and other groups for small personalised, educational tours by arrangement only. Please call 01993 706990 to arrange a visit. At present Crocodiles of the World is only open to the general public on designated open days held throughout the year - the next open day is to be held on Sunday, 13 March 2011*


----------



## janeann10uk (May 27, 2009)

About time we saw a brit doing this kind of work :2thumb:


----------



## pauls_reptiles (Apr 5, 2010)

janeann10uk said:


> About time we saw a brit doing this kind of work :2thumb:


 
very true


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

potter556 said:


> Got to agree with you there mate, have sky+ him now so got a few to watch.
> I know from the one I saw today he is in oxfordshire so cant wait to find out more and maybe have a visit on his next public open day


i thought that was a one off programme or is there more


----------



## darkangel13 (Oct 2, 2010)

it is a 1 off, they should do a follow up 

good programme & good luck to him :no1:


----------



## gibbus (Jan 23, 2011)

Hey 

Does anyone know where I can watch the show online because I live in Canada. 
In Canada we have a guy that has a pair of orinoco crocodiles,black caiman,both species of dwarf caimans,dwarf crocodile,american alligator,american crocodile,and freshwater crocodile.

Thank you
Marcus


----------



## kevw (Oct 3, 2010)

id do anything to do the same as him in the north east, but i dont understand how to get funding for a venture like that? im going to have to have a visit and talk to them in person and my local council for dwa licence etc hes a year older than me and its always been my dream to have a job doing that instead of my shitty dead end warehouse job which i hate, i also have 20 years exp with reptiles of all sizes and to do that would just be amazing......


----------



## boa mad (Jul 3, 2007)

i think he might have a zoo lisence as on the prog they was saying opening the only croc zoo so think it be a zoo lisence he will have but maybe wrong and im planning to go down soon as im applying for me dwa soon as i want a african dwarf croc like and a few other bits and bobs like


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

kevw said:


> id do anything to do the same as him in the north east, but i dont understand how to get funding for a venture like that? im going to have to have a visit and talk to them in person and my local council for dwa licence etc hes a year older than me and its always been my dream to have a job doing that instead of my shitty dead end warehouse job which i hate, i also have 20 years exp with reptiles of all sizes and to do that would just be amazing......



i think the programme said he'd have to sell his house to pay for it. You wouldn't get funding as it's a personal venture rather than a charity / public venture.


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2011)

I'd sell a testicle to Hilter to get something like that


----------

